# Impeller Upgrade on my HSS928ACTD



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

The impeller kit arrived so today I got it installed.

Since I had the auger housing removed for a spring tune up I laid out using the stainless steel plate as a pattern and drilled the fan off of the machine which made the drilling easier.









I had to lower the drill press head to and use the workbench and some lumber to get it supported for drilling. I could have used a hand drill but the drill press has better control and much less drill walk.









Impeller kit installed on fan with about 1/8" rubber reveal. This turned out to be the perfect amount for my machine.

























Don't forget to install the bearing bolts on the ends of the auger shafts or you will have to disassemble the auger from its housing and reinstall it again which is a bit of a pain.









Augers reinstalled for the third time. First time I didn't have the wires through the hole in the top of the bucket, second time I realized the bearing bolts were not installed, and the third time was a charm. Live and learn.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow. 1/8th inch is thin. most I do on HS models is about 3/8ths. 
Be sure to lubricate drum and break in slowly or you may burn off or split rubber fans. ( learned this the hard way ......of course )


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

A couple of items I encountered when doing this impeller upgrade.
1) Bearing centering.
Fan bearing repacked and bearing installed so that the impeller is centered in the fan housing.

There is enough play in the bolt holes to allow installation of the fan bearing off center. This will not mater if the impeller kit is not installed, but does mater so that the impeller kit rubber blades make contact evenly all the way around the housing.

















2) Making sure the belt stays on the correct side of the belt keeper.
The fan pulley to belt keeper gap is small.

















It is easy to get the belt on the wrong side of the keeper when the auger housing is reinstalled because the auger drive pulley to impeller joint will lift the fan pulley when installed and the auger belt will drop under the belt guide.










I placed a paper towel, under the belt on the motor pulley which took up the slack and held the belt in place in the pulley groove during the auger housing installation.

At only 1/8" gap from impeller to fan housing I'm not sure the upgrade will make much of a difference, but it will keep the fan housing clean and reduce damage from small rocks being dragged between the housing and impeller. I'll know better come winter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I tell people before they try an impeller kit to make sure their fast throttle is set to spec. many Honda's I service are around the 3200 rpm range when they should be 3600 give or take. That alone is a 15% loss of power at 3200.

Also keep the inside of housing/chute/augers lubricated with some king of non stick spray.

good job and good luck.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Impeller kit fist test results

The impeller kit was installed during the summer and yesterday Nov 18 2022 was the first test blowing about 16” of packy heavy snow with a slush layer under the snow on the cement laneway.

Observations:


The machine full throttle was set to 3720 RPM at no load.
Chute was cleaned, and painted when the kit was installed.
Chute, fan and auger housing were waxed 4 months after painting.
Outside ambient temperature was 0 degrees Celsius.
Impeller noise was noticeably louder but not overly loud at full RPM.
The wet slushy snow was thrown a good 50 feet which is better than when no kit was installed.
At the end of driveway there was a 24” bank of snow with water at the road curb under the snow which did not clog the discharge chute.
The engine did labor more than before, but the snow was quite heavy. If it does so again with powder snow, I might re-jet to a #95. Currently at #92.
I believe this impeller kit was a good choice as an upgrade. Thanks to the folks here at Snowblower forum for this upgrade suggestion.
The impeller kit eliminated this gap.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Well I blew about 10" of heavy, packy snow today and remembered to take a few photos of the fan drum condition after blowing. The impeller kit does keep it nice and clean and possibly gained another 5 to 10" of blowing distance.








This has been scraped by the wife after blowing but there wasn't much to remove.









The snow packed around the auger but the fan drum was clean.


----------

